# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Sa nga prinderit emigrante jane te vendosur per ti mesuar femijeve shqipen?

## Inteligjentja

Une jetoj ne nje vend te huaj dhe me keqardhje konstatoj here pas here qe shume prinder vendosin ti flasin femijes ne gjuhen e vendit ku jetojne per "t'ia bere me te thjeshte". Une e kuptoj qe kane shume te drejte nga nje ane , por me dhemb ne shpirt kur mendoj qe vogelushi i vogel s'do kete lishje pothuaj fare me kombin e tij megjithese eshte vetem brezi i pare ne vend te huaj. Femijet te kane gjysherit prane e mesojne shqipen se jane te nxitur (ose ne rastin me te keq e kuptojne por se flasin dot). Ju si prinder si keni vendosur/mendoni te veproni? Ke gjuhe do ti mesoni te paren femijes? A keni ndermend ta edukoni me kulturen shqiptare?

----------

